# Suche Gaming Maus und Mauspad (linkshänder)



## jonny_x (6. November 2009)

*Suche Gaming Maus und Mauspad (linkshänder)*

Hi!

Wie die Überschrift schon sagt such ich eine Gaming Maus und Mousepad.
Da es die Natur so wollte wurde ich als Linkshänder geboren so das mal alle Logitech rausfliegen . Außerdem hab ich eher kleine Hände.

Schmerzgrenze 50€ für Maus 
und 20€ fürs Pad

Da ich vor hab mir auch ne G11 zu holen wär natürlich ne blau leuchtende Perfekt .

Vielen Dank für eure Tipps


----------



## Jami (6. November 2009)

*AW: Suche Gaming Maus und Mauspad (linkshänder)*

Dann empfehle ich dir nach dem letzten PCGH-Test aus der PCGH 11-09 die Roccat Kova für 50 €, denn die andere Rechts- und Linkshänder konforme Maus ist der Testsieger Steelseries Xai, aber die kostet 80 (ist dafür aber auch nicht so ganz kantig )


----------



## hzdriver (6. November 2009)

*AW: Suche Gaming Maus und Mauspad (linkshänder)*

Jede gute Maus lässt eine Umkehr der Tastenbelegung zu , von daher kein Prob für Linkshänder . mfg


----------



## boerigard (6. November 2009)

*AW: Suche Gaming Maus und Mauspad (linkshänder)*

Ja, leider ist wirklich die Auswahl an Linkshänder-Gaming-Mäusen (oder auch nur symetrischen Gaming-Mäusen) sehr gering. Die Roccat Kova ist interessant. Müsste nur endlich mal verfügbar sein .
Zwischenzeitlich benutze ich die Microsoft Sidewinder X3. Leider sind die beiden seitlichen Buttons sehr klein. Hängt stark von deiner Handhaltung ab, ob du beide Buttons bedienen kannst. Für mich ist der rechte (Daumen) Taster nicht zu erreichen. Naja, warten auf die Kova.


----------



## M4tthi4s (6. November 2009)

*AW: Suche Gaming Maus und Mauspad (linkshänder)*

Ich kann dir die Razer Krait empfehlen, da sie eine symmetrische Form hat
und außerdem etwas kleiner ist, als z.B. die Logitech-Mäuse.
Nachteilig ist nur, dass sie keine zusätzlichen Tasten hat. Für ca. 25€ ist sie
preislich jedenfalls unschlagbar.


----------



## 2084 (7. November 2009)

*AW: Suche Gaming Maus und Mauspad (linkshänder)*

Bin auch linkshänder und war ständig auf der Suche nach der perfekten Maus. Ich hab sogar versucht monatelang mich auf rechtshänder Mäusen umzugewöhnen, allerdings war das Ergebnis nie zufriedenstellend, wie vorher mit links.

Nun bin ich wieder mit der Xai linkshändig unterwegs und bin überaus zufrieden. Wenn diese nun den langzeit Betrieb durchhält hat die Suche ein Ende.


----------



## Maggats (7. November 2009)

*AW: Suche Gaming Maus und Mauspad (linkshänder)*



hzdriver schrieb:


> Jede gute Maus lässt eine Umkehr der Tastenbelegung zu , von daher kein Prob für Linkshänder . mfg



naja das nützt bei einer logitech maus nicht wirklich viel. 

ich denke bei den razer mäusen sind ein paar geeignete dabei


bin selber linkshänder, habe aber als mit pc angefangen habe von anfang an die rechte hand für die maus benutzt. somit bleibt mir diese aufwendige sucher erspart


----------



## mercenary (30. November 2009)

*AW: Suche Gaming Maus und Mauspad (linkshänder)*

Wenn du ne richtig geile Gamingmaus für Linkshänder haben willst, dann nimm die Roccat Kova.
Die ist gleichermaßen für Links- und Rechtshänder geeignet.
Die liegt 1a in der Hand, wird Treiberlos betrieben und ist sehr robust verarbeitet.
Hab sie nun seit einer Woche und ich bin total begeistert von ihr.

btw bin auch Linkshänder, hab mich aber im Laufe der Jahre an die Mausbenutzung mit der rechten Hand gewöhnt.


----------



## jonny_x (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Suche Gaming Maus und Mauspad (linkshänder)*

Danke für die Tipps. Von Roccat hab ich eigentlich viel negatives gehört daher hab ich mich gar nicht danach umgesehen.

Entweder die Kova oder Razer Lachesi. mhh muss ich wohl zum Saturn schaun.


----------



## Sturmi (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Suche Gaming Maus und Mauspad (linkshänder)*

Mit sowas kann man auch zocken :
http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Maeuse__und__Trackballs_Kabellos/Logitech/Cordless_MX610/141248/?tn=HARDWARE&l1=Eingabeger%E4te&l2=M%E4use%2FTrackballs&l3=Kabellos 

Mir ist übrigens bewusst, dass das ne Kabellose ist, aber solange du nicht Cs als Lowsenser spielst kommt man mit so ner Maus doch sehr gut zurecht.


----------



## buzty (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Suche Gaming Maus und Mauspad (linkshänder)*

die erwähnte xai gibt es schon für ~60€ und dazu ein steelseries qck für ~10€ ergibt auch dein limit 

ich selbst habe den kleinen bruder, die kinzu und bin sehr zufrieden. als alternative kann man natürlich immer die razer diamondback/copperhead/salmosa/krait empfehlen, 3 von 4 hatte ich bereits und kann praktisch nur gutes berichten (die krait hatte leider probleme mit dem mausrad, aber sensor-technisch ist alles gut - kommt auch teils drauf an ob du low/high-sense spielst ). auch die kova passt für linkshänder, hatte ich jedoch noch nicht in der hand. von der lachesis hab ich immer abstand gehalten, weil ich einiges überprobleme gehört habe, kann aber sein, dass die auch ausgemerzt sind inzwischen (noch dazu lag sie nicht sonderlich gut in meiner hand ). demnächst kommt noch die abyssus, auhc von razer, raus, ist ganz ähnlich wie die salmosa, mit mehr dpi und leicht geänderter form - evtl. auch etwas für dich!

als mauspad würde ich spontan wirklich das steelseries qck (wenn es größer sein soll qck+) empfehlen, besonders die limited editions (z.b. von fnatic (~15€)), diese sind etwas dicker und nicht so teuer wie die heavy-version. auch das razer goliathus (je nach version/größe von ~10-20€) wäre einen blick wert. 

btw: schön mal nen anderen linkshänder hier zu haben


----------



## krümelmonster (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Suche Gaming Maus und Mauspad (linkshänder)*

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin ebenfalls Linkshänder, aber mit sehr großen Händen gesegnet.Das grenzt die Suche ordentlich ein. Wer weiß ne Mouse für mich???
Kabel oder Kabellos ist egal.


----------



## Sturmi (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Suche Gaming Maus und Mauspad (linkshänder)*

Ich kanns nurnoch mal wiederholen : ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Eingabeger?te - M?use/Trackballs - Kabellos - Logitech Cordless MX610

Extra Linkshänder-Maus, hatte mal die Rechtshänder Version davon und war echt angetan.


----------



## gh0st76 (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Suche Gaming Maus und Mauspad (linkshänder)*

Die Kova kann man nicht wirklich empfehlen weil der Sensor nicht der beste ist. Zu hohe LoD. Abgesehen von der Qualität.


----------



## Bullveyr (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Suche Gaming Maus und Mauspad (linkshänder)*

einem Highsenser kann das aber eher egal sein 

ist für mich trotzdem ein Fail


----------



## gh0st76 (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Suche Gaming Maus und Mauspad (linkshänder)*

Stimmt. Wenn man Highsenser ist. Aber da bleibt noch die Qualität. Kenn jetzt schon 3 Leute die sich die gekauft haben und total begeistert waren. Die erste Kova ist nach 3 Tagen abgeraucht. Inzwischen hat keiner von denen mehr ne Maus von Roccat und wird wohl auch nichts mehr von denen kaufen.


----------



## kress (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Suche Gaming Maus und Mauspad (linkshänder)*

Ich werf mal die Razer Diamondback 3g in den Raum, in der Hoffnung das sie jemand fängt .
Ne Spaß, die Diamondback ist symetrisch, hat an jeder Außenseite 2 zusätzliche Tasten und kostet "nur noch" 39€ afaik. Hab sie selber und bin vollkommen zufrieden mit ihr .Denk mal drüber nach.


----------



## buzty (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Suche Gaming Maus und Mauspad (linkshänder)*

ist jetzt aber nicht unbedingt für extra-große hände geeignet denk ich... dann eher ne copperhead wenns die noch iwo gibt...
symmetrische mäuse tendieren eh eher dazu klein zu sein oder? fällt mir grad mal auf, gut die lachesis ist relativ groß aber solche brocken wie ne imaginäre symmetrische g5 o.ä. die wirklich die hand ausfüllen gibs doch kaum oder?


----------



## SchaebigerLump (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Suche Gaming Maus und Mauspad (linkshänder)*

Hatte lange Zeit die Logitech G3 und war eigentlich zufrieden. Für ~30€ in Ordnung.


----------



## buzty (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Suche Gaming Maus und Mauspad (linkshänder)*

gibs aber nichtmehr... logitech hat nichtmal mehr ersatzfüße für die =(


----------



## SchaebigerLump (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Suche Gaming Maus und Mauspad (linkshänder)*

Die haben angeblich noch welche.


----------



## krümelmonster (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Suche Gaming Maus und Mauspad (linkshänder)*

Danke für eure Vorschläge, ich werd mich wohl mal der G3 annehmen.


----------



## starkiller14 (14. April 2011)

*AW: Suche Gaming Maus und Mauspad (linkshänder)*

Schau mal auf die Seite: http://beste-linskhaender-maus.jimdo.com


----------



## gh0st76 (20. April 2011)

*AW: Suche Gaming Maus und Mauspad (linkshänder)*



starkiller14 schrieb:


> Schau mal auf die Seite: http://beste-linskhaender-maus.jimdo.com


 
CSI gespielt und eine Threadleiche gefunden? Schon auf das Datum geachtet?


----------



## Antik20 (20. November 2012)

*AW: Suche Gaming Maus und Mauspad (linkshänder)*

ich verweise mal Dezent auf meine Antwort in folgendem beitrag (beitrag 16) http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/eingabegeraete-und-peripherie/184320-brauche-hilfe-bei-eingabegeraete-kauf-2.html

meine Hände sind vmtl nicht ganz so groß wie deine, aber auf der razer Death Adder haben auch noch größere Hände Platz als meine

p.s. beitrag schon viel zu alt. leider kann man seine eigenen kommentare nicht löschen


----------



## brennmeister0815 (20. November 2012)

*AW: Suche Gaming Maus und Mauspad (linkshänder)*



Antik20 schrieb:


> ...beitrag schon viel zu alt...


 *Antik20* - der Name ist hier wohl Programm.
Es war einmal...in der Antike des Peripheus-Forums, so im Jahr 20 v.Chr. ...


----------

